# "Aries" Zodiac Mask Challenge



## Toni Burghout (24 Jan 2007)

I am very pleased to see a scrolling section on this forum.  I often wanted to post but didn't know where. I know, I know... scrolling is REAL woodworking, still Sue and I have often come up against walls when it comes to promoting scrolling and having people see it as a type of woodworking that you can complete an entire project with. 

So, I'll raise my domestic beer to cheer the new section.  

I also want to extend our "Aries Zodiac Mask" Challenge to all the scrollers here. Basically, we provide you with the pattern when you email us with your real name and contact information. Then when you interpret and complete the pattern how you wish, you post a photo of it here (and send one to Sue or I) for us all to see. We have done this style of challenge before and it brought a great group together. We all got to see what each of us seen in the same design, and how each of us finished it. Some may have seen Chrestensen Burghout Designs "Mentora" Dragon Challenge 2006 or even taken part in it. (The completed pieces are on our site if you wish to take a peek to see the styles)

So, if you wish to play the game, and want the pattern send us an email. The reason for your real name and contact information is because after the challenge is complete, we put together a page on our website for others to admire your work. We also let the scrolling magazines know about the challenges and send them photos... trying to get all the participants work shown in some part of the magazine such as a readers gallery or events column. 

Take care
Toni[/url]


----------



## StevieB (24 Jan 2007)

Hi Toni,

Welcome!

Any chance we can see a picture of the Aries Mask before we send you our details - I couldn't see it obviously placed on your website, but as I am on a 5 min linch break could well have missed it  

Kind regards,

Steve.


----------



## Nick W (24 Jan 2007)

StevieB":185yda7e said:


> ... I am on a 5 min linch break ...



Which branch of the KKK are you a member of Steve? :lol:


----------



## Gill (24 Jan 2007)

I hope I'm not treading on Toni's toes here, but like most commercial pattern designers I suspect Toni's worried about unscrupulous people making copies of her work posted on the internet and then passing it off as their own. When you make a living out of pattern design, this is a justifiable concern - an awful lot of time and effort goes into each pattern.

It's very generous of Toni to make the 'Aries' pattern available to us free of charge and I'm absolutely confident that whatever email details are sent to her will not be used for scurrilous purposes such as spamming. She's got my email address  .

It was the prospect of support from ChrestensenBurghout Designs that encouraged me so much to seek the establishment of this board. Scrolling is in a state of relative infancy on this side of the Pond compared to America, and they're keen to foster it. However, what suits a North American market may not be what Europeans are looking for, so CB Designs will be putting out feelers to find out what works here. If free projects such as the 'Aries' mask are a hit, no doubt they'll develop more commercial products along the same lines. Sue and Toni want to know what we like cutting and they'll help us along with tips and complimentary patterns. Their payback will be that more people from here will visit their website and they'll get a better knowledge of what we like.

So we have the offer of free commercial quality patterns from a couple of the world's leading designers in exchange for the prospect of having more patterns designed to meet our tastes. To my mind, everyone wins  !

Gill


----------



## StevieB (24 Jan 2007)

Must check spelling, must check spelling.....

Sorry if it sounded like I was reluctant to pass out my e-mail address for a pattern, was not implying that you would spam my inbox for ever more :lol: I merely wanted to see the pattern (finished item, whatever) before asking for the pattern because if I didnt feel able to cut it I wouldnt ask for the plan - if that makes sense :? 

I agree there are huge differences between UK and US designs and likes, not that keen Eagle plans myself, or the religious iconography but there are plenty of those available so they must sell! I am more keen on intarsia and puzzles when I have the time to cut them.

Steve.


----------



## Toni Burghout (24 Jan 2007)

LOL, no worries Steve, or Gill.... you didn't step on any toes. 

I understand your request Steve, but I personally haven't cut the project yet. I have seen two completed so far, and I will get to posting them on our website ASAP. I am not sure if Gill knows the two I am talking about and can post photos here - but I am technically challenged with the images on this style of forum since I don't have an image storage to link to. (Don't want one either)

Steve, PLEASE accept my applause on your desire to see something other than Eagles or religious patterns. Sue Chrestensen and I are definately NOT YOUR TYPICAL scroll pattern designers. If you like Celestial, Dragons, Word script just to name a few, we are heading in those directions. Patterns for a variety of lifestyles, arts and spirituality... I've seen many clocks, wildlife and such done over and over throughout the years. 

In fact, if you have an idea for a theme ... please feel free to let me know. Gill challenged us at one time to come up with some patterns that resembled characters from "Middle Earth", and we did. They were aweful ugly in my opinion but they are now on the site and there will be more to come. (When I can close my eyes long enough to cut the ugly pippers, LOL) 

I will see what I can do about getting a photo of the Aries Challenge up on the site....  

Take care
Toni


----------



## Intarsiaplans (24 Jan 2007)

I understand too the thing for a free pattern from a patterns site....offcourse it is commercial but it is also nice from the person to give a hardworked pattern away....like i did.
And as the ladies from chrestenseburghoutdesigns.com say i also like to make that odd pattern that people don't expect to find on a intarsia or marquatry site.
And do please give some topics for me and for the ladies to challenge us in making new patterns. I aspecially like fairies, mythical animals and beasts to make.

Danny


----------



## Gill (24 Jan 2007)

I _love _the Middle Earth theme, Toni, and I reckon your Fisnarl is cute:







I keep meaning to design something like that myself but somehow all these pesky dancers keep tripping across my computer monitor :roll:  .

Right, back to Aries.

Jeff is a very talented intarsian (I already knew that) and a surprisingly talented turner (I didn't know that). He made this fabulous bowl from the pattern:






Trout is also very accomplished at intarsia and he came up with:






Does that give you more idea of the pattern, Steve? As you can see, Sue and Toni are certainly _not _traditionalists  .

Gill


----------



## Toni Burghout (24 Jan 2007)

Here is a little more on the Aries Challenge for those who don't design and want to be a little creative. 

I have added the "Aries"Zodiac Mask Challenge on our website, sorry but I don't know how to add the link ... maybe Gill in her moderator capacity can do this for me....  

Hope this gives everyone and idea what the challenge design looks like.

Take care
Toni


----------



## Gill (24 Jan 2007)

We posted simultaneously, Toni :lol:!

The link is here.

Gill


----------



## StevieB (25 Jan 2007)

Many thanks, that is what I was after - an idea of what the piece was before requesting the pattern. It is certainly not traditional :shock: 

I prefer Darnero and Mooshoo to be honest, Aries is perhaps a little too abstract for me :wink: 

Regards,

Steve.


----------



## dedee (25 Jan 2007)

I'm an Aries, but I think that is a litlle beyond me at the moment.

Excellant work though.

Andy


----------



## Gill (25 Jan 2007)

I'm daunted too :lol: !

It's not a particularly easy pattern, but don't forget that it's not real - you can interpret the pattern how you like. If that means making some of the turns less acute than the pattern shows, so be it. Heck, you can even leave whole sections out! There's no right and no wrong way to cut a pattern like this. It's all about letting your imagination play.

Hmmm.... I'm talking myself into cutting this one. But I'm a Capricorn  !

Gill


----------

